# Music as a therapy



## Nomad (Apr 29, 2022)

Music is very therapeutic. When you are stressed out or are suffering from serious mental disorders, you can either play a musical instrument or start singing. Even if you do not know how to sing or play an instrument, you can try attending classes to learn to sing and play instruments. Music can be highly beneficial to boosting your mental health.


----------

